# Favorite Drink?



## PandaGeek (Sep 11, 2011)

So to add to the list of random questions asked for people to get to know each other... what's your favorite alcoholic drink?

I've been diversifying a bit, but I think my favorite is still Disaronno on the rocks. Although if it was going to be a mixed drink it would be: Rum and coke with a bit of amaretto splashed into it for a bit more flavor.

- Chris :eat2:


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 11, 2011)

You can never ever go wrong with Knob Creek bourbon on the rocks with a splash of Perrier.

Close second is a shot glass of Patron or Herradura tequila with a shot glass of sangrita to accompany it.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Sep 11, 2011)

Now that I'm old and bitter - Absinthe

When I started watching the Big Lebowski daily - White Russian

When I was young and dumb - Goldschlager

When I was in a band that played at a Gay bar - Amaretto Sour, Sex on the Beach (bartender dude was amazing)

When I lived in a trailer - Bud Ice/Red Dog (we played lots of drinking games too of course, like fat Elvis skinny Elvis)

I like anything that tastes good. I especially dislike Tequila because it tastes like ash tray. This may please some, it does not please me


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 11, 2011)

redbull and vodka. always.


----------



## PandaGeek (Sep 11, 2011)

Aw man, I use to drink redbull and vodka... it use to get this interesting color under the black lights of the club. Then came the day my friend wanted to pre-game before attending Drac's Ball... and he brought a thermos of it. Now the taste of it completely throws me off.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 11, 2011)

A filthy Bombay Sapphire martini. Iced, straight up, only a drop of dry vermouth, and jumbo olives. Extra points if the olives are stuffed with Danish blue cheese.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 11, 2011)

I'mma second Bombay Sapphire, but with tonic please. 

Wine. But I often have moments of, "I haven't been drinking, I just had wine." 

And, when I'm feeling full of myself and artsy, Absinthe. Hate the taste, love the 'look' it gives me. DIRTY HIPSTER


Yes, I am an "old, white, colonial-period man" in my drink tastes.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah, wine for me too.

Also, I have to say basically any fruit Absolut vodka and Pinnacle whipped cream vodka are clearly in competition for my heart.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Sep 11, 2011)

i LOVE fat hookers

fat hooker = orange juice, coconut rum, vodka and peach schnapps.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Sep 11, 2011)

My favorite drink ever... is a banana daiquiri. 

But it's not as though one can always get ice-based drinks... so I guess, I'm a fan of rum & fruit juices in general.


----------



## Melian (Sep 11, 2011)

Vodka or gin, neat.

The brand doesn't even matter, just no Prince Igor....


----------



## starr416 (Sep 11, 2011)

Red Bull and Vodka


----------



## Malachi26 (Sep 12, 2011)

Yukon Jack on the rocks...I keep it simple.


----------



## Broadside (Sep 12, 2011)

Depends on the situation, but I usually like BOOZE.

If I'm eating Tapas, then red Sangria
If I'm looking for something crisp in the summer, then a blueberry vodka press is nice.
If I'm eating pizza, then a domestic beer
If I'm just drinking beer, then a Belgian Trappist
If I'm just drinking Whiskey, then a Jameson 12 year is usually pretty smooth.

I'm just a big fan of booze, and I love trying new drinks, so really anything.

Though I would love to get my hands on some Shackleton Whisky.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 12, 2011)

Gold tequila. Straight. No salt. Maybe a slice of lime.

Whiskey sour.

Bootlegger.

Purple Rain. (NOT Haze, etc. RAIN)

And liquid cocaine.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Sep 12, 2011)

Scotch, neat.


----------



## ManBeef (Sep 12, 2011)

!!!jager && Dr.pepper!!!


----------



## femaleseat (Sep 12, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> redbull and vodka. always.



omg does that drink get ur heart racing or what??
a friend of mine told me to get it at a club one night...i did..next think i knew i was dancing on the table and the bar.....it was fuckin awsome....but i didnt drink it again, i was afraid my heart was gonna jump out of my chest ...mabe on my next vacation, LOL


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 12, 2011)

femaleseat said:


> omg does that drink get ur heart racing or what??
> a friend of mine told me to get it at a club one night...i did..next think i knew i was dancing on the table and the bar.....it was fuckin awsome....but i didnt drink it again, i was afraid my heart was gonna jump out of my chest ...mabe on my next vacation, LOL



maybe after 4 or 5, lol. then your body just feels like it might die


----------



## roundrevelry (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't generally drink hard liquor. I stick to beer. UFO, Shipyard Pumpkin, Number 9 and La Fin Du Monde are some of my favorites. If I'm broke I not too good for PBR.


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 12, 2011)

Magner's Cider (or Blackthorn).

A good Merlot or Gewurztraminer with dinner.

Ice wine for special occasions.


----------



## Tad (Sep 12, 2011)

My filthy traitor of a body won't handle compenents in beer or wine these days, so I'm all about the hard liquor. Fortunately, I like it too  I do like variety though, so no one favorite drink. Common ones are:

- Irish whiskey with ruby red grapefruit juice (our home version of a whiskey sour)

- Bombay Sapphire gin with cranberry juice and maybe a bit of tonic

- Amber barbadian rum (like Mount Gay or Cockspur), straight up. For that matter, straight works well for lots of things, Jameson's, Amaretto....

- any peaty scotch, probably with equal volume of water.

- coffee with...all sorts of things! Irish whiskey, frangelico, rum....just not all at once!

Basically, I like the flavor of most alcohols. Dangerous!


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't really drink but when I do on special occasion....

BAHAMA MAMA!!!!!! 


BLUE MOTORCYCLE!!!

Wine in the form of sweet red wine, or those wine like products like seagram's wine coolers.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Sep 12, 2011)

Smirnoff Ice, Black or red Pushkin Vodka.

I'm not a heavy drinker because I tend to do naughty things when I'm drunk x.X


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 12, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Wine. But I often have moments of, "I haven't been drinking, I just had wine."
> 
> And, when I'm feeling full of myself and artsy, Absinthe. Hate the taste, love the 'look' it gives me. DIRTY HIPSTER



This, and....

Wine gives me a different buzz than spirits. It's warmer, and softer. But I LOVE it. I also love Sangria, which half counts as wine.

I'd lose Goth points if I didn't agree with Absinthe even though it tastes like Hell in a bottle. 

Favorite beer drink: Snakebite and Black. Half cider, half lager, with a float of Creme De Cassis or Blackcurrant cordial. Best is Landshark lager with Woodchuck Amber cider.

Favorite hard liquor drink? Everclear and Diet Mt. Dew


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Sep 12, 2011)

Absinthe is illegal in the Netherlands, but here in the Czech republic, I was really surprised to see Green and red absinth in the store shelves o.o


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Sep 12, 2011)

Good vodka + anything
Good gin + anything
Jameson on the rocks
Wagner's hard cider

and any deliciously dark craft brew


----------



## MrBob (Sep 12, 2011)

Ultimate Drink : - Pol Roger Sir Winston Churchill...hideously expensive but the greatest champagne there is.

I also enjoy JD & Coke, Bushmills neat, Mojitos, G+T (Another thumbs up for Bombay Sapphire), Kronenbourg Lager, Brains Dark Ale.

And because I'm British, tea...with milk. (Preferrably Yorkshire Tea). It's the last word in civilisation.


----------



## big_lad27 (Sep 12, 2011)

Caribou Lou - Bacardi 151, Malibu and Pineapple Juice

Don't get to drink this much as the Bacardi costs me £80 a bottle, normally drunk at Christmas and New Years


----------



## Broadside (Sep 12, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Absinthe is illegal in the Netherlands, but here in the Czech republic, I was really surprised to see Green and red absinth in the store shelves o.o



It's also called "The Devil's Urine", be carefull...


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 12, 2011)

I used to have my absinth shipped from the Czech Republic before it was sold here in the US. They got around customs laws by labeling it 'decorative glass bottle'.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Sep 12, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Absinthe is illegal in the Netherlands, but here in the Czech republic, I was really surprised to see Green and red absinth in the store shelves o.o



It doesn't live up to the hype.


----------



## roundrevelry (Sep 12, 2011)

In 2007 the ban on absinthe in the US was lifted. The catch is that it can't contain thujone which is considered to be a dangerous and addictive psycoactive drug. The other caveats, the word absinthe can not be the brand name or appear alone on the label and the label can not portray images of hallucinogenic effects. 

If you're drinking American absinthe then you're not getting the full effect.  I think a lot of the allure of absinthe comes simply from the fact that it is green (usually).


----------



## PandaGeek (Sep 12, 2011)

I've tried the US absinthe and I wasn't really impressed, although I'd be willing to try the real deal if I could ever get my hands on a bottle.


----------



## Treach (Sep 12, 2011)

L-Bomb: 1 part Bacardi 151 to 2 parts apple juice, ice optional.

Patron in any fashion, and other tequilas in margarita-fashion.

Any coconut rum with orange juice and guava nectar.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Sep 12, 2011)

roundrevelry said:


> In 2007 the ban on absinthe in the US was lifted. The catch is that it can't contain thujone which is considered to be a dangerous and addictive psycoactive drug. The other caveats, the word absinthe can not be the brand name or appear alone on the label and the label can not portray images of hallucinogenic effects.
> 
> If you're drinking American absinthe then you're not getting the full effect.  I think a lot of the allure of absinthe comes simply from the fact that it is green (usually).



I've only had it in Prague.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Sep 13, 2011)

I get mine shipped from the UK. Haven't had any of the US stuff yet. I think I'm the only person that enjoys the taste  Anyone I've shared it with is like GROSS. EEW. F THAT.


----------



## mediaboy (Sep 13, 2011)

I love vodka. My favorites would have to be Stoli(wheat) & Tito's(corn).

I hate potato vodka. I know people that despise vodka & nine out of ten times its because all they've ever had has been ten buck jugs of potato crap. Vodka is the best drunk I've had from a hard alcohol. Its nearly pure booze & contains none of the crazy sugars & chemicals in other "brown" drinks like rum or whiskey which make me irratible & impulsive.

I'm not a fan of fruit juice or soda & usually take my spirit of choice neat by the half pint or if I'm in a festive mood I'll take out my martini kit & shake up some extra dirty martinis with garlic stuffed olives.

I was also recently introduced to bombay saphire & have begun a tidy little love affair with the stout drink but that's a story for another post


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Sep 13, 2011)

ClockworkOrange said:


> I get mine shipped from the UK. Haven't had any of the US stuff yet. I think I'm the only person that enjoys the taste  Anyone I've shared it with is like GROSS. EEW. F THAT.



Only encounter I had with Absinthe was at the Wickerman burning at Castlefest. People had thrown Absinthe in the wickerman and it made quite the pretty flames o.o

I've never tasted it and have been quite curious but yeah, to buy a whole bottle of it if it's most likely not my thing and too strong, yeha, I'll pass xD

As for Absinthe itself, I don't know if it's all fables, but I've heard it's addicting and that you can get blind from drinking it too much.

Eh, I'm not really here for the booze though I did buy some black Pushkin Vodka. Cigs are bloody cheap here as well o.o;


----------



## BeerMe (Sep 14, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> illegal in the Netherlands



This kind of blows my mind.

I'll always prefer good beer over anything else, but if a place knows how to correctly make a Black Superman I'll go for that. Mai-Tai's are great too. 

If it's a no-frills situation I'll stick to Gin and Tonic.


----------



## Pixel (Sep 14, 2011)

Keystone light. 
Classy as hell.


----------



## roundrevelry (Sep 14, 2011)

Pixel said:


> Keystone light.
> Classy as hell.



It's ok. Lately I've been drinking PBR and Narragansett. lol :eat2:


----------



## djudex (Sep 14, 2011)

Screwdrivers, Mateus rosé or any good beer.


----------



## Jess87 (Sep 15, 2011)

My favorite drinks are a pretty good reflection on how juvenile I've remained. 

The cinnamon flavored Aftershock. It has to hang around for a while to form the sugar crystals at the bottom. There's just something about looking at the bottle and realizing it's transforming into a delicious crystal cavern. 

Everclear + Kool-aid in the freezer overnight, it has to be Kool-aid. There's no ruining it with proper juice. 

Hardcore Cider 
Piraat Ale
Bleeding Buckeye


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Sep 15, 2011)

Jess87 said:


> My favorite drinks are a pretty good reflection on how juvenile I've remained.
> 
> The cinnamon flavored Aftershock. It has to hang around for a while to form the sugar crystals at the bottom. There's just something about looking at the bottle and realizing it's transforming into a delicious crystal cavern.
> 
> ...



just seeing aftershock typed makes my stomach upset lol when i was 17 i drank the red and blue (think they were called fire and ice?) i completely finished both bottles and only thing i remember was waking up with my living room filled of throw up. no matter what i did, i kept tasting it the whole next day lol.

it was a bad memory with that stuff .


----------



## hopeforhopenick (Sep 15, 2011)

i only drink chocolate milk :eat2:


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 15, 2011)

hopeforhopenick said:


> i only drink chocolate milk :eat2:



Did anyone else hear this?


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 15, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> Did anyone else hear this?


Damn I wish I could rep you. CHEESE! 

I LIKE CHOCLIT MILLLLLLK!!!!


----------



## biglynch (Sep 15, 2011)

so damn good. Baker's 7 Year Old
http://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/P-1007.aspx


----------



## Anjula (Sep 18, 2011)

whiskey or vodka. more to whiskey. without any sucking cola or shits like that. sometimes wine but only white. :eat2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 18, 2011)

Polish Wodka is superior to Russian Vodka. gorza&#322;ka fo lyfe.


----------



## Thelonious (Sep 18, 2011)

My favorite shot is the Four Horseman hands down, but for a sippin' drink i would probably say Cap'n and diet Coke with a lime, love drinks that come with food


----------



## Anjula (Sep 19, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Polish Wodka is superior to Russian Vodka. gorza&#322;ka fo lyfe.



you actually made me laugh


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Polish Wodka is superior to Russian Vodka. gorza&#322;ka fo lyfe.



As much as I love the...products of poland floating around this board XD, I do have to disagree with you. Russian Standard is where it's at.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 19, 2011)

Anjula said:


> you actually made me laugh



heh, you make it sound like I would never be able to make you laugh. Geeze, you're so harsh. 




theronin23 said:


> As much as I love the...products of poland floating around this board XD, I do have to disagree with you. Russian Standard is where it's at.



I didn't want to be the one to tell you this, but I'm going to man up and let you know . . . you're wrong. :-D on this one at least.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 19, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> heh, you make it sound like I would never be able to make you laugh. Geeze, you're so harsh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Polish wodka is superior, IMO as well and it has nothing to do with me being half Polish.


----------



## Treach (Sep 21, 2011)

New concoction...The Behemoth: Half a bottle of Jose Cuervo Silver (I'd've preferred Patron Silver, but we work with what we have), equal parts margarita mix and Bacardi Zombie, one can of Sprite and a cup of cranberry juice. Served over ice in a hotel ice bucket. Attached: a picture of me, also known as King Drunk, enjoying a Behemoth. 

View attachment behemoth.jpg


----------



## Tad (Sep 21, 2011)

Treach said:


> New concoction...The Behemoth: Half a bottle of Jose Cuervo Silver (I'd've preferred Patron Silver, but we work with what we have), equal parts margarita mix and Bacardi Zombie, one can of Sprite and a cup of cranberry juice. Served over ice in a hotel ice bucket.



Somehow I'm thinking one would need to be somewhat drunk before even inventing that one (and certainly before drinking it....). I hope you were doing ok the next morning!


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I didn't want to be the one to tell you this, but I'm going to man up and let you know . . . you're wrong. :-D on this one at least.


----------



## biglynch (Sep 21, 2011)

hey any of you wonderful people state side want to send me some cabo wabo. pleeeeeease!


----------



## Treach (Sep 21, 2011)

Tad said:


> Somehow I'm thinking one would need to be somewhat drunk before even inventing that one (and certainly before drinking it....). I hope you were doing ok the next morning!



Twas a drink born from necessity, as the person tending bar got sick of me destroying drinks faster'n she could pour them. She said I needed a bigger cup, I asked if she had a bucket, and the rest worked itself out.

And I was mostly fine the next morning. Two hours of hangover was worth growing my legend. But I appreciate the concern!


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 22, 2011)

biglynch said:


> hey any of you wonderful people state side want to send me some cabo wabo. pleeeeeease!



i love cabo wabo! for being comparable in price to patron i think it is far superior. unfortunately it's also illegal to send booze over state lines so no can do, lynch.


----------



## hellraiser (Sep 22, 2011)

magners or blumers as its called here in ireland not the stuff the sell in the uk under the same name . 
but lately ive gotten a taste or morgans or sailor jerry and 7up free


----------



## tobsterr (Sep 22, 2011)

Sex on the beach! All man points are lost


----------



## lovelocs (Sep 24, 2011)

Summer: Captain and Coke with lime. Always been a dark rum girl.
Winter: Abuelita chocolate with Irish creme.

And why does slipping inside the eye of my mind sound painful?


----------



## Shan34 (Sep 24, 2011)

I usually drink White Russians or a Vodka Cran...BUT I've recently discovered Pinnacle Whipped Cream Vodka (it's delish) and if you mix it with Orange soda it tastes like a creamsicle :eat2: 

If I'm drinking on the cheap though Four Loko's is where it's at. The Grape or Fruit Punch is best.


----------



## meowimacat344 (Sep 24, 2011)

during the colder months i drink jameson or beam on the rocks...during summer i prefer vodka tonic with lime


----------



## PandaGeek (Sep 24, 2011)

Tonight!!! It's Lemonade And Vodka!!!


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 24, 2011)

meowimacat344 said:


> during summer i prefer vodka tonic with lime



I just had some of these at the club last night. Y'know how tonic glows under blacklight? It fascinted my friends, I was just like...yeah, it's cool lol


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 25, 2011)

meowimacat344 said:


> during the colder months i drink jameson or beam on the rocks...during summer i prefer vodka tonic with lime



as i sit here reminiscing over last night's Mike's Hard Black Cherry Lemonade i can't help but feel a little emasculated... ohh well, you're from texas, you're more masculine than me by default, lol.


----------



## meowimacat344 (Sep 25, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> I just had some of these at the club last night. Y'know how tonic glows under blacklight? It fascinted my friends, I was just like...yeah, it's cool lol



i did not know this. i don't i've ever been to a club that utilizes black lights..?


----------



## JenFromOC (Sep 26, 2011)

You know, I'll always just be a Captain and Diet Coke kinda girl....or Bud Light. I rarely stray...although I was in Nebraska a couple of weeks ago, and the "cool" drink was Windsor and Squirt. Not bad.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 26, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> Windsor and Squirt




Sounds like a euphemism that didn't quite make it.


----------



## Thelonious (Sep 26, 2011)

meowimacat344 said:


> i did not know this. i don't i've ever been to a club that utilizes black lights..?



Yeah, people always ask what I am drinking when i drink gin and tonic, and their reaction is always the same, "Oh...gin?" I think i'm like the only person who drinks gin at the bar.


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 26, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> i love cabo wabo! for being comparable in price to patron i think it is far superior. unfortunately it's also illegal to send booze over state lines so no can do, lynch.



Actually, he's in the UK, and (if you can find a shipping company to carry it) you can export alcohol out of the USA from any state (as far as I know); you just can't move it from state-to-state.

Liquor laws - ain't they grand!!!


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre (Sep 26, 2011)

I like Martini most, though no one else does so (except my parents)  Tastes fresh like a jump into cool water :happy:


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 26, 2011)

Pinot noir! Here a photo of my girlfriend stomping the grapes for me au naturel (the grapes, too!)


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 27, 2011)

Well...this thread just got weird.


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 27, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> Well...this thread just got weird.



i know! i just keep hoping that she's a big fan of good personal hygiene... and how thankful i am that i dont drink pinot noir


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 27, 2011)

Waiter, there's a hair in my wine.....no sir..that's just ...yeast.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 28, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Waiter, there's a hair in my wine.....no sir..that's just ...yeast.



I think I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre (Sep 28, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> I think I just threw up in my mouth a little.



Just a little? You lucky one!


----------



## Goreki (Sep 28, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> Pinot noir! Here a photo of my girlfriend stomping the grapes for me au naturel (the grapes, too!)


How awesome! Which caption did she like the best?
http://www.drvino.com/2009/09/29/waiter-theres-a-naked-woman-in-my-wine-caption-this/


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 28, 2011)

Goreki said:


> How awesome! Which caption did she like the best?
> http://www.drvino.com/2009/09/29/waiter-theres-a-naked-woman-in-my-wine-caption-this/



I was going to ask the same thing. And the LAST LAST time you posted a picture, she had a bigger ass. Is she losing weight?


----------



## ManBeef (Sep 28, 2011)

God... I sure hope that didn't turn into a batch of red wine...


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 28, 2011)

Now, let's be reasonable here. You couldn't possibly be trying to say that one of the creepiest motherfuckers to ever darken our dear doorway is some kind of liar on top of being slimier than the entire cast of Jersey Shore, could you?


----------



## Melian (Sep 28, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> God... I sure hope that didn't turn into a batch of red wine...



LOL...."what is this spongy bit?"

"Er...FLAVOUR NUGGET. All the best wines are doing it!!"


----------



## Goreki (Sep 28, 2011)

Melian said:


> LOL...."what is this spongy bit?"
> 
> "Er...FLAVOUR NUGGET. All the best wines are doing it!!"


This makes me happy that I lick the sediment out of the bottom of my wine glass. Mmmm, tasty iron and proteins.


----------



## Melian (Sep 28, 2011)

Goreki said:


> This makes me happy that I lick the sediment out of the bottom of my wine glass. Mmmm, tasty iron and proteins.



Mmm....epithelium.


----------



## djudex (Sep 28, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> You know, I'll always just be a Captain and Diet Coke kinda girl....or Bud Light. I rarely stray...although I was in Nebraska a couple of weeks ago, and the "cool" drink was Windsor and Squirt. Not bad.



SHE LIVES!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 28, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> You know, I'll always just be a Captain and Diet Coke kinda girl....or Bud Light. I rarely stray...although I was in Nebraska a couple of weeks ago, and the "cool" drink was Windsor and Squirt. Not bad.



Hello, welcome to the boards, it's nice to see new faces around here . . . you look familiar. 

DO ME IN THE FACE!!!


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 28, 2011)

Goreki said:


> How awesome! Which caption did she like the best?
> http://www.drvino.com/2009/09/29/waiter-theres-a-naked-woman-in-my-wine-caption-this/



these were the most un-funny captions i've ever read. i'm going to go and slap my child as punishment


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 1, 2011)

Melian said:


> LOL...."what is this spongy bit?"
> 
> "Er...FLAVOUR NUGGET. All the best wines are doing it!!"



I can see the clueless happy expression on the man's face as he sucks the "flavor nugget" dry && smiles with a lil bit of slippage on the corner of his mouth


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 1, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Waiter, there's a hair in my wine.....no sir..that's just ...yeast.



I'd rep for this if I could, that line was fucking awesome, It had me howling.


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 1, 2011)

Melian said:


> LOL...."what is this spongy bit?"
> 
> "Er...FLAVOUR NUGGET. All the best wines are doing it!!"



Is that what they are making the new corks out of?


----------



## nico7_uk (Oct 2, 2011)

I live in the West Country, just inside the Cornish border...and I love me a cider or 10. With ice its the ultimate summer drink! Also, doesnt seem to give me a hangover..and seems to be rather fattening


----------



## Ola (Oct 2, 2011)

Well I constantly dabble in my own drinks to find solid, well-tasting mixes, but for hard liquor I'd go with either Gentleman Jack on the rocks, or preferably Absinthe since you get to be such an awesome kind of drunk from that.

As an all-occasions standard drink I go with "Jägermonster", just like a jägerbomb but with Monster instead of redbull.

If the purpose is just to get smashed as fast as possible the best alternatives are Canadian Club Whiskey, or my own little specialty; "Ola's little red drink". It's basically 4 parts liquor and 1 part red drink mix.

When it comes to mixed drinks, nothing beats a WELL-MADE appletini though, but they are hard to come by.


----------

